# How is my progress?



## guess (Jan 12, 2016)

I was originally 147 ibs at the bottom original photo. The last (bottom last) photo is my "before" pic at 147 ibs. Now I am at 165 ibs in the 3 new pics and was wondering how my progress is in terms of muscle gains? Does it seem like the extra weight gain is muscle? I ask so I know if I should make changes to my approach. Tx!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 12, 2016)

Can't see all of the photos, but you look hungry.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 12, 2016)

guess said:


> I was originally 147 ibs at the bottom original photo. The last (bottom last) photo is my "before" pic at 147 ibs. Now I am at 165 ibs in the 3 new pics and was wondering how my progress is in terms of muscle gains? Does it seem like the extra weight gain is muscle? I ask so I know if I should make changes to my approach. Tx!



Before I give you an answer, can you please explain what's your approach?


----------



## guess (Jan 12, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Before I give you an answer, can you please explain what's your approach?



My approach is 2-3/wk shoulders, chest with the regimen you suggested in my previous post from November - I have been doing since then: 
T Bar Row or Barbell Bent-over Row
Cable Seated Row
Cable Pulldown
Dumbbell Bent-over Row
Dumbbell Pullover
Barbell Shrug

I do slow 6-8 reps x4 at 80-85% maximum 1 rep and pay attention to form.


----------



## snake (Jan 12, 2016)

It looks like you have put on more mass and have a fuller look. You may have added some fat but you look alright. You should be able to tell if you're putting on muscle. If you're lifting more, you're putting on muscle; fat doesn't move weight.


----------



## mickems (Jan 12, 2016)

IMO, you actually looked better in your other pics from Nov. What happened?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2016)

What do you do on leg day?


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> What do you do on leg day?



Leg Day?  What the Hell is that?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh ya I remember you. Your the guess my bodyfat guy right ? 

You look skinny and ripped dude. Not saying that's a bad thing to each its own. Bruce lee was skinny and a lot of people think that he looked awesome. Some girls like skinny guys after all it makes your dick look bigger. The best part about it is your lifting weights working out and looking good.


----------



## guess (Jan 12, 2016)

It could be lighting and not flexing cause I was flexing in the other photos. Here are the ones flexing better lighting... not sure if it helps show any progress if any. Otherwise, what happened was the holidays, changing environments, etc..


----------



## guess (Jan 12, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Oh ya I remember you. Your the guess my bodyfat guy right ?
> 
> You look skinny and ripped dude. Not saying that's a bad thing to each its own. Bruce lee was skinny and a lot of people think that he looked awesome. Some girls like skinny guys after all it makes your dick look bigger. The best part about it is your lifting weights working out and looking good.



Haha true thanks!


----------



## guess (Jan 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> What do you do on leg day?



I do running, squats, calf raises, and kickboxing.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 12, 2016)

I actually think you look ok, and that you have good genetics.

people are so focused on the biceps to mesure progress sometimes... You progressed well. Your core is bigger. Your extremities, on the other hand, haven't grow as much. But the good news: That's ok and that's perfectly normal for some.

You know, some guys grow from the core to the limbs (don't know how to translate it to English) but I mean that the whole body grow and that the extremities grows last (arms and legs).
On the other hand, you have the guys that the arms and/or delts grow very quickly.... but nothing else  really.
And than you have the genetically gifted freaks, that gain everything proportionally. You know, that's the same guy that eats everything, do a little girl workout and only gain muscle somehow... We'll leave them bastards out of the equation for now (You know who you are, and we hate you).

Just give yourself more time, keep training and eating. Don't worry about body fat (you obviously have the genetics to get rid of that fat quickly).

And please stop running... just for a while, to see the effect? Isn't kickboxing enough?


----------



## guess (Jan 12, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I actually think you look ok, and that you have good genetics.
> 
> people are so focused on the biceps to mesure progress sometimes... You progressed well. Your core is bigger. Your extremities, on the other hand, haven't grow as much. But the good news: That's ok and that's perfectly normal for some.
> 
> ...



Thanks! That was very helpful! 
I just wanted to keep things in check so I know where to continue since starting and following a right direction. I tried weight training for 2 years (4 yrs ago) but did too much cardio and 50-60 reps with minimal progress. Then I had a traumatic injury where I couldn't walk for 6 months so lost all the gains and didn't get back into weight training till this past November, 1.5 yrs after injury. This time around, I started your approach by initially building the core, and, also focused on low rep (6-8), heavy weight and slowly progressing to heavier weights. I just started incorporating weight training exercises for the extremities last week in addition to the core and with good diet and form, hopefully will make more progress. 

Genetics make a lot of sense and is often forgotten. I completely agree! 
Also, I only do short sprints now as a warm-up and only 2 times per week to maintain a good cardio heart rate for kickboxing (it is off-season right now) but make sure I compensate with calories. It also help me feel refreshed but I'm not doing the long distance running as before - I don't want to eat up the muscle... that was another mistake I was making!


----------



## Dex (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow, those wrists look skinny. Do you have any grip issues? Maybe it is the pictures, Idk.


----------



## snake (Jan 12, 2016)

guess said:


> Then I had a traumatic injury where I couldn't walk for 6 months so lost all the gains and didn't get back into weight training till this past November, 1.5 yrs after injury.


Brother if you went through something like that, you've come a long way. Most guys would lay down and use an serious injury as an excuse to sit on their ass. Hat's off to you my man!


Dex said:


> Wow, those wrists look skinny. Do you have any grip issues? Maybe it is the pictures, Idk.


I have shit for forearms, never lost a DL max because of my grip. Some guys are just built that way.


thqmas said:


> And please stop running... just for a while, to see the effect? Isn't kickboxing enough?


Good solid advice here. If you're over training, you're not going to put much mass on. Remember that your body can not serve two masters. You can do both (lifting and running) but only a few can do it at a top level; even fewer for any length of time.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 13, 2016)

R u 12 years old?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 13, 2016)

snake said:


> Brother if you went through something like that, you've come a long way. Most guys would lay down and use an serious injury as an excuse to sit on their ass. Hat's off to you my man!
> 
> I have shit for forearms, never lost a DL max because of my grip. Some guys are just built that way.
> 
> Good solid advice here. If you're over training, you're not going to put much mass on. Remember that your body can not serve two masters. You can do both (lifting and running) but only a few can do it at a top level; even fewer for any length of time.



As addendum, either bulk or cut. One master at a time.


----------



## guess (Jan 13, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> R u 12 years old?



Flip the number, 21. So I guess in that sense you're close


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 13, 2016)

What are your goals in this journey your doing man?
I could help more if you gave me a little more info.
how your training and what your eating would help ?
and if your moving more weights your gaining muscle.
keep it up man


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok guys he's just yanking your chains I just found this at gaymart.


----------



## guess (Jan 13, 2016)

snake said:


> Brother if you went through something like that, you've come a long way. Most guys would lay down and use an serious injury as an excuse to sit on their ass. Hat's off to you my man!
> 
> I have shit for forearms, never lost a DL max because of my grip. Some guys are just built that way.
> 
> Good solid advice here. If you're over training, you're not going to put much mass on. Remember that your body can not serve two masters. You can do both (lifting and running) but only a few can do it at a top level; even fewer for any length of time.



Thanks! That is true that over training can hurt putting on mass. I recently cut down on running just to a few sprints to maintain the agility and heart rate, but not long distance like before. I just do it 2x per week and before strength training to warm up but not to cut. Only thing is kickboxing can be a big cardio workout but I have only one more season of it left starting soon until May. But after, I plan to "retire" from it - or at least low key and focus on weight training.


----------



## guess (Jan 13, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Ok guys he's just yanking your chains I just found this at gaymart.



Ha! Looks like you have fun spending time on that, but I'm sorry, I'm straight man.


----------



## guess (Jan 13, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> What are your goals in this journey your doing man?
> I could help more if you gave me a little more info.
> how your training and what your eating would help ?
> and if your moving more weights your gaining muscle.
> keep it up man



My goal is to be lean but with well built upper body strength. Lower body is not a problem since have been doing sports that strengthen there well.
My current approach has been building the core with 2-3/wk shoulders, chest with a regimen suggested in my previous post from November - I have been doing since then: 
sample
T Bar Row or Barbell Bent-over Row
Cable Seated Row
Cable Pulldown
Dumbbell Bent-over Row
Dumbbell Pullover
Barbell Shrug

I do slow 6-8 reps x4 at 80-85% maximum 1 rep and pay attention to form.

I just started more weight training for upper extremities last week in addition to core.  

My diet is 10-20% fat from nuts, olives, and fish
~40% protein from eggs, seafood, legumes
~40% carbs from fruits + veggies
3000-3500 cal a day


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2016)

guess said:


> Ha! Looks like you have fun spending time on that, but I'm sorry, I'm straight man.



Oh damn i thought i finally met a movie star.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't let all the fat asses hate on you, just stay determined and good things will come.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

keep working on putting on mass.You will get there if u really want it..getting ripped is easy for some guys..putting mass on has always been harder for me..but with time and hard work both can be accomplished


----------

